# Freezing Grass Seed Before Planting



## Zest

I heard it's best to freeze grass seed before spreading ?


----------



## griz

Had seed delivered in 50 lb bags. Right off the truck & spread on the field. Worked great. I have never heard of freezing before applying.


----------



## MBS

Zest said:


> I heard it's best to freeze grass seed before spreading ?


Some things are not worth doing.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

Zest said:


> I heard it's best to freeze grass seed before spreading ?


It also helps to freeze the water before watering.


----------



## chris n

ChainsawCharlie said:


> It also helps to freeze the water before watering.


THis will only work if the ground is frozen first:laughing:


----------



## SLSTech

There are certain seeds you need to freeze or refigerate first, if they were not planted before winter set in for germination to start. Grass seeds are not one of those.


----------



## pinwheel

SLSTech said:


> There are certain seeds you need to freeze or refigerate first, if they were not planted before winter set in for germination to start. Grass seeds are not one of those.


Correct, but seed still needs to be stored in a cool, dry area for best germination.


----------



## griz

Aw heck, sow it on top of the snow. It stays cold & is watered as it germinates by the melting snow. A true "green" application.:laughing:


----------



## chris n

griz said:


> Aw heck, sow it on top of the snow. It stays cold & is watered as it germinates by the melting snow. A true "green" application.:laughing:


I actually had a local garden center guy tell me to do just that!:blink: He said also that the seed would get down into the cracks that would open up as the soil thawed out:w00t:

I did not take his advise.:whistling


----------



## pinwheel

chris n said:


> I actually had a local garden center guy tell me to do just that!:blink: He said also that the seed would get down into the cracks that would open up as the soil thawed out:w00t:
> 
> I did not take his advise.:whistling


Actually, it's not bad advice. It's called frost seeding. Done on top of the last snow of the season just before a warmup.


----------



## Bad Boy Biker

Never heard of freezing the seed first. Never tryed it.

Why would ya want to plant grass seed.

Just means any spare time you have now will be later spent mowing the stuff.

Haven't mowed my yard in 28 years. No yard left, it is like a forest preserve.

I'll be ride'n my scooter while you're ride'n your lawn mower.

Never heard of a good lookin' woman ask to ride on the back of a mower. 

Oh, wait a minute, "grass" seed, now I get it.


----------



## chris n

pinwheel said:


> Actually, it's not bad advice. It's called frost seeding. Done on top of the last snow of the season just before a warmup.


Well,I sort of thought the same, but then again , well , the snow all melted before I bought the seed.:w00t:


----------



## pinwheel

chris n said:


> Well,I sort of thought the same, but then again , well , the snow all melted before I bought the seed.:w00t:


You can also have good luck without snow, if you've got a couple hard freeze thaw cycles still to come. Only trouble there is the birds will pick up a lot of the seed.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...ugATN08X2CgAAAKoEBU_QpyGa&fp=e0fa4b5da4f245a4


----------



## Bad Boy Biker

Talked to our two lawn installers.

Stu's Lawns of Distinction and Marte's Organic Lawns.

They both say they have never done this. They didn't say not to but they said they never did.

No woman gonna say "That's a hot mower you goat there, how about a ride. Stop mowing and let's go ridin'. I hear my scooter calling me now.

Let's ride.


----------

